

Show HN: Matchmaking anonymously by someone you know - michellejunlee
http://dacupid.com

======
karangoeluw
> Become a cupid for your friends you think will fit best. It will never be
> post.

> LIke each other

Don't think I'd trust this site if the grammar on the homepage is bad.

... 6 times Mashable logos...

Uhh.. absolutely not.

~~~
michellejunlee
sorry, i am still working on it. I will fix the grammatical error and remove
the logos.

thanks for the input

------
pbhjpbhj
> _Matchmaking anonymously_ //

If I've understood correctly the matchmaking is not anonymous, the match
itself is anonymous? So the two parties to the match don't know to whom they
are talking but they both know who arranged the match.

~~~
michellejunlee
yes

------
grimmfang
Oh the trolling one could do with this. I believe this has great great
potential. Nice work.

It would be key to figure out a way to capture (not avoid) the hilarious
aspect that people will use it as a joke. That's what I love about it.

------
phantom_oracle
Do you have a feature where matches are only permitted for people with a
relationship of "single"?

Probably another way to avoid the suggested trolling(which might occur) that
others have mentioned.

~~~
michellejunlee
I can add that feature easily. probably as a default CHECK BOX single only?

~~~
phantom_oracle
Not exactly something I suggest you add, but rather pull from the Facebook
API.

------
diminish
It looks like a brilliant idea indeed. Where do my friends receive my
invitation, facebook? It's also open to abuse by teenagers with bad intentions
(but life is so, too:-)

~~~
michellejunlee
yes, it will be at facebook messages.

Also on the app, on the send match page, you can click on your friend and send
the message directly (from your own email)

regarding the abuse, the 2 person being matched to each other dont know the
identity of each other anyway, and at anytime one of the party can decide not
to continue that chat. In anycase they know who "the person" that is trying to
become their matchmaker, thus i think the abuse will be minimal.

thanks

------
eglover
Do friends ever come up with good matches? Has this ever happened?

Still, interesting. +1 nevertheless.

